# TIGER



## Cat-aholic (Feb 6, 2003)

TIGER


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Awww, what a cute cat!


----------



## Flow007 (Jan 20, 2003)

How do you post a picture? :?


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

He looks a lot like my friends cat, Mr Toe. He had 7 toes per paw. He also lived to be 21 years old. He looked fantastic for his age. He passed very peacefully in the night. It was very sad, but as always there was another needy kitten to take his place.


----------



## catwoman (Dec 3, 2002)

Beautiful!!!!

She reminds me of our cat Snuggles, similar markings except he's gray.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Flow007 said:


> How do you post a picture? :?


First you must have the picture hosted somewhere on the web. Your ISP may provide some personal webspace for you so if you can upload your picture there, then simply place a live link to it. You ISP will be happy to explain how to upload pictures to your webspace. Once that is done, let me know and I will explain step by step how to show them here. 

...I want everyone to see everyone's kitties too :wink:


----------



## Homer (Feb 9, 2003)

Very cute  

Looks a lot like my cat, Homer (pictured in my avatar).

I'll post a bigger pic of him in another thread.


----------

